# New Website!! Comments Please.....



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is my new website.  www.refinedpropertyservices.com Please give my your thoughts on it. Any input would be appreciated. Thumbs Up


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Those before and after pics are amazing! I would move one or two of those to the main page.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Referral, not referal. The before and afters are unbelievable! Looks great


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

> We have been providing window cleaning for 3 years. Recently we added snow and ice management, painting, and pressure washing to our list of services. We are a family owned and operated business, and will continue to stay family oriented.


Change to:

We have been providing professional window cleaning treatments for several years & also offer professional painting services along with pressure washing. As our company continues to grow we recently added snow & ice removal services. We here at Refined Property Services, are a family owned and operated business serviceing the West Michigan area. We are looking forward to hearing from you soon!! :salute:


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

John143;1378821 said:


> Change to:
> 
> We have been providing professional window cleaning treatments for several years & also offer professional painting services along with pressure washing. As our company continues to grow we recently added snow & ice removal services. We here at Refined Property Services, are a family owned and operated business serviceing the West Michigan area. We are looking forward to hearing from you soon!! :salute:


servicing not serviceing.... just being picky....


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would change the colors for the FAQ page, the words in white with the blue around them is sort of annoying. I would do the Questions in red with the Answers in black, keep it simple, and it will be easier to read. Everything else looks nice


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

tjjn06;1378862 said:


> servicing not serviceing.... just being picky....


Spell checker dosnt know about dropping the "e".


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

Why do you run the business in Byron Center and then in Indiana?


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for the comments. Keep em coming! :salute:



John143;1378821 said:


> Change to:
> 
> We have been providing professional window cleaning treatments for several years & also offer professional painting services along with pressure washing. As our company continues to grow we recently added snow & ice removal services. We here at Refined Property Services, are a family owned and operated business serviceing the West Michigan area. We are looking forward to hearing from you soon!! :salute:


I like it! I hope you don't mind, I'm just going to copy and paste. Thumbs Up (except for the spelling)



Calvinslawns;1379290 said:


> Why do you run the business in Byron Center and then in Indiana?


I service west Michigan, but I have a family member in Indiana that wanted to offer some similar services but didn't want to deal with the business name and marketing thing. I just let him piggyback on my name. Probably not a good idea but he's family.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

On your home page I wasn't sure what you did? Need to be more clear on your services immediately IMO If people don't like your home page they will not go searching.

Check mine out.


----------



## TomB...IN (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks great! Whats the secret to cleaning the shingles on the roof like that? I have some terrible moss/ green looking stuff growing on my roof, id have you come do it, but its a rather far drive!


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

TomB...IN;1389469 said:


> Looks great! Whats the secret to cleaning the shingles on the roof like that? I have some terrible moss/ green looking stuff growing on my roof, id have you come do it, but its a rather far drive!


I use the chemical "Awesome" but I think any mild chemical will work. Then just pressure wash from the top down so water doesn't get under the shingles and damage the plywood. Let me know if you have any trouble getting it off.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

hlntoiz;1389242 said:


> On your home page I wasn't sure what you did? Need to be more clear on your services immediately IMO If people don't like your home page they will not go searching.
> 
> Check mine out.


What's the address?


----------



## TomB...IN (Dec 8, 2008)

RefinedPS;1389771 said:


> I use the chemical "Awesome" but I think any mild chemical will work. Then just pressure wash from the top down so water doesn't get under the shingles and damage the plywood. Let me know if you have any trouble getting it off.


Any idea where I can get my hands on such an "Awesome" chemical. :laughing: And is pressure washing going to damage the shingles any?

Cant wait to give it a try!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

TomB...IN;1392665 said:


> Any idea where I can get my hands on such an "Awesome" chemical. :laughing: And is pressure washing going to damage the shingles any?
> 
> Cant wait to give it a try!
> 
> ...


I get it at Family Dollar. It's one of those "As Seen On TV" things. As far as damaging the shingles, just don't put high pressure directly on the shingles and start at the peak and work your way down so water doesn't get under the shingles and you will be good. :salute:


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

RefinedPS;1389772 said:


> What's the address?


It is in my Signature


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

hlntoiz;1392962 said:


> It is in my Signature


I found it. I can see the signature from my phone. I had to get on from the computer. I kind of copied your homepage a little. Thanks


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

RefinedPS;1393009 said:


> I found it. I can see the signature from my phone. I had to get on from the computer. I kind of copied your homepage a little. Thanks


I dont' see where you copied it, but OK Thumbs Up


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

hlntoiz;1393317 said:


> I dont' see where you copied it, but OK Thumbs Up


Well I just took how you have your services with photos accross the home page. That's pretty much it. I'm not real tech savy.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Changed it up again... What do you think?


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks good, but..... It's not very Google Friendly. In-fact I'm sure if you checked your spot on the web or "rank" you will be very disappointed with the results.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

no pictures.. Pictures sell! Especially with auto detailing. People want to see what they're going to get. You had some awesome before and after pics for the power washing The font and layout are cool. It's easy to navigate and the information is straight forward and easy to read. 

the intro music sounds alittle like some adult movie music lol


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

(Refined Property Services) Change to: Refined Property Maintenance Services

You do not have to change this in the main page layout. "up the top" but you should change it to the above in the first line after (our mission). 

The word (services) is at best not a very Google friendly word. Maintenance on the other hand will get more people on to your site or at-lease get them in the right direction. 

Remember search engines are your friend. And for the most part they will use the first 3 lines on your web site in searches. Better make them 3 lines count!!

What goods a mission statement or before in after photos if the only people looking at them are from (plowsite.com)


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

whats with the porno music? I'd lose that for sure


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

John143;1378821 said:


> Change to:
> 
> We have been providing professional window cleaning treatments for several years & also offer professional painting services along with pressure washing. As our company continues to grow we recently added snow & ice removal services. We here at Refined Property Services, are a family owned and operated business serviceing the West Michigan area. We are looking forward to hearing from you soon!! :salute:


I know my spelling sucks but...... Re-read above. The first 3 lines have?

1. providing

2. professional

3. window cleaning

4. pressure washing

5. professional painting

6. snow & ice removal

6 key search engine words!! Thumbs Up This will get people to your site to read your mission statement. :salute:


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anymore help on my end and I'll have to send ya a invoice!! 

Good luck on the site. Looks good!


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

BC Handyman;1521539 said:


> whats with the porno music? I'd lose that for sure


Id have to agree 100% and it also slows the page load time down.


----------

